# MTD, Craftsman, Troy-Bilt or Yardworks



## pckeen

Hello Everyone,

After two years of using a 15 year old, second hand, 33" Craftsman, which started like a charm on the first pull every time, no matter the weather....and required me to repair other parts every time I used it (took the augur housing off a dozen times last winter), I finally gave it away when the wheels fell off....and I'm in the market for a new one.

I'm looking at four snowblowers:
MTD Pro 31AH65FH795 357cc 30"
Craftsman 88396 30" 357cc
Yardworks 357cc 30"
Troy-Bilt 30" 420cc "3 stage"

My driveway is gravel, and is extremely steep - it was always a fair bit of work getting the craftsman up and down it.

Any advice you have would be appreciated.


----------



## Normex

Is there a reason you are not considering Ariens, Toro, Simplicity?
Most would suggest a track machine for steep driveways. It is a bit slower but it plows through.

Good Luck and welcome to the forum


----------



## pckeen

I can't get them locally at all. I'm in Northern Ontario - I can get MTD and Craftsman by crossing the border into the US - International Falls, and Troy-Bilt and Yardworks locally. I can also get Husquvarna locally, but the prices are much higher.

The MTD regular priced is $900, and the Craftsman is often on sale around $1200. Canadian prices are higher.


----------



## micah68kj

Welcome to the forum pc.
Personally I wouldn't consider any of those. Follow Normex's advice and look for one of those brands.
If I had no other options I'd probably go with the MTD pro


----------



## pckeen

What is the advantage of Ariens, Toro or Simplicity? Looking at Consumer Reports - all those brands plus the ones I listed, have reccomended snowblowers.


----------



## Normex

You have to keep in mind the Consumer Reports don't test them rather more on functionality which all snow blowers have.
All the machines you listed are made by MTD and they are considered less quality than the ones I suggested but many members here own some MTD brand and they are happy. If the ones you listed fit your budget then go for it.
Just our opinion and Good Luck


----------



## Zavie

pckeen said:


> I can't get them locally at all. I'm in Northern Ontario - I can get MTD and Craftsman by crossing the border into the US - International Falls, and Troy-Bilt and Yardworks locally. I can also get Husquvarna locally, but the prices are much higher.
> 
> The MTD regular priced is $900, and the Craftsman is often on sale around $1200. Canadian prices are higher.


Take a look at the Husqvarna's. I would start with ST324P. It is heavy duty and still uses levers to control speed and traction. The new adjustable handle
models have gone to cable control so they could make the handle adjustable.


----------



## pckeen

We can get these locally. They are more expensive than the other brands I have been looking at (about 30% more expensive). The model that fits both my needs and budget (at the very upper end of my budget) is the ST 230 (291 cc, 30", $1500). The ST 330 would be great, but at $2200, it's beyond what I want to pay. These are all Canadian prices.

My main concern with the ST 230 is that at 291cc, the engine is smaller than the 357cc engines on the other models. Should I be concerned about the smaller HP?

There's another model I'll post on elsewhere...


----------



## sscotsman

Hi Keen,
you managed to pick the names most people would not recommend! 
for new machines anyway..
If you are spending in the $1000 or higher range there is absolutely no reason to *not* get a Toro, Ariens, or Simplicity..

A $1,000 MTD is a far inferior machine to a $1,000 Ariens.
Consumer reports is useless..they only rate machines on how they perform when they are *brand new*..overall build quality and reailibity is not part of the equation.

I posted this in your other post, but I will put it here as well, for reference:

*Best*, highest quality, can last 40 years easily:

Ariens
Toro
Honda
Briggs brands: (Briggs & Stratton, Simplicity, Snapper, Brute)

I would only choose from the above four manufacturers, if buying new.
Although Toro moved their 2-stage production to Mexico, so I personally would no longer buy a new Toro for that reason alone..although the actual impact on quality is unknown.

*"Good"*, probably fine, for 5 to 10 years, but not as good, and wont last as long as the above names:

Any MTD (Cub Cadet, Troy-Bilt, Yard Machines, and some others.)
Any Craftsman.
Husquvarna and Poulan.

*Never ever buy..ever.*. all the 100% Chinese brand names, these names have documented cases of very poor quality..some of them have been discussed by people in this forum, who bought one before understanding what they were buying..the reviews are not at all good..never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never buy one of these:

Echelon
Huskee
Mansfield
Powerland
powRcraft
Snow Beast
Snow Joe
Stanley
World Lawn

Scot


----------



## pckeen

Thanks for all the feedback. I hadn't even considered Brute - I've seen these machines cheaply at Wal Mart and Menards, and assumed they were a cheap Chinese knock off.

From the repeat comments, I've expanded my search to cover Briggs & Stratton, Toro, Ariens (though I see lots of bad reviews for the newer models) and Simplicity.

What's the story with engine size differences. Is this a good basis for judging the machine/ Eg. 357cc 30" MTD Pro vs. 291 cc Husqvarna vs. 305cc Briggs and Stratton.


----------



## Normex

When shown in cc's it becomes a game like Hp which has gone away because of a lawsuit, CC is cubic centimeter as the volume of a cylinder if we're talking snow blower for our discussion here. Two different engines of same cc's can have different ft/pound rating since valve sizes and carburation is not taken in account. So the real measure is by ft/pound and you should strive for the higher ones.
So 291cc to 357cc are from 10 to 12 hp and that is a rough guide so the best measurement is ft/pound like 15 to 18 ft/pound but again we hope the manufacturers are honest as I am not sure if they are all verified. A case in point, I have a 11 hp Tecumseh flat head and if you take another of today's 11 hp with OHC it is more powerful in ft/pound. All in all the 291cc could surprise you when compared to some higher cc ones. Anyone can feel free to correct me of my perception on engine strength measurements.


----------



## pckeen

Anyone got any feedback on this model Briggs and Stratton? It looks like Briggs and Stratton only makes a 24" model this year.

Briggs & Stratton 305cc 29-in Dual Stage Snow Blower | Lowe's Canada


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Welcome to the forum Pckeen 

It would be good since you're in Canada for you to add a location to your profile so it pops when you post under your username. A lot of recommendations we would make aren't practical for our northern brothers.

The other thing you should think about since you are buying new is where would you need to take it or how would you get service under the manufacturers warranty. Hopefully you'll never need to find out but should your brand new blower throw a connecting rod through the case or the augers gear box explodes where and how you get it fixed would be very important. Might not be very helpful if you have to drag it back across the border to get it repaired. Need to figure that into what you might save.
That and can you get parts for it in your area after it's out of warranty ??


----------



## pckeen

Thanks - Done - North West Ontario, Canada, about 2 hours from International Falls.


----------



## Normex

If at all possible try to buy the Briggs at a dealer you won't regret it.

Good Luck


----------



## pckeen

So I began to buy the Briggs and Stratton.........only to find out that the nearest model to me would be a 1600 km round trip........back to the search....

What's the story with Briggs and Stratton? Their european website offers a full line of snowblowers. In North America, their website lists only one 22" snowblower. Any know know if they are shutting down production or if they have problems with their dealer network?


----------



## Normex

Do you have a Lowes store in the viscinity as they have this on on sale,

*Briggs & Stratton 305cc 29-in Dual Stage Snow Blower*

by Briggs & Stratton 

Price
$1,099.00

You Save
$200.00 until Nov 19, 2014 

Was
$1,299.00

http://www.lowes.ca/snow-blowers/br...age-snow-blower_g2257688.html?linkloc=related

There is a small window that appears when you press store availability and you plug in your postal code.Also let Briggs find one for you if you express interest in one they surely would try to locate one you would think
I see they have four in Sudbury which 1,200 km shucks.


----------



## pckeen

That's exactly what I was about to buy this morning....until I realised it was a 2600 km round trip...


----------



## Normex

The closest I could find is 550 km from you at Menards 
1301 SAND LAKE ROAD
ONALASKA, WI 54650

They have 2 in stock

If interested I would check if they would transfer one to International Falls.
but I don't see their prices though.


----------



## pckeen

Thanks. I checked their site, but the only Briggs and Stratton brand was a brute.


----------



## Zavie

pckeen said:


> That's exactly what I was about to buy this morning....until I realised it was a 2600 km round trip...


Ho Hum, 2600 km... What's that in miles about 50? Gee Wiz I would drive 50 miles for a good steak dinner.


----------



## pckeen

Not quite. About 1800 miles


----------



## Zavie

pckeen said:


> Not quite. About 1800 miles


Opps my bad. Yeah that's even too far for that steak!


----------



## Normex

Pckeen yes and the snow blower you showed the link at Lowes is exactly the same machine, check it out if you google brute snow blowers and it's exactly the same blower and colours. I doubt you will get the same special as Lowes though but never know.
In the specs it shows a 3.2 gallon gas tank must be a typo or you'll have many friends done in one shot 


29" Brute Snow Blower - Snow Blowers | Brute Power


----------



## pckeen

I checked it more carefully - but there are some differences - I can see the bushings for the augurs are different (2 bolts on the Brute, 3 on the Briggs and Stratton); the wheels attachments appear to be higher quality on the Briggs and Stratton. I'm a little leery of the Brute's probably because when I have seen them, they were cheap models at Wal Mart.....

I've found dealers for Ariens - all within about 350 kms, so I'm looking at the Deluxe 30"....


----------



## Zavie

pckeen said:


> I've found dealers for Ariens - all within about 350 kms, so I'm looking at the Deluxe 30"....


Hopefully you are typing this as you are driving to purchase the Ariens. Get the Ariens! Don't type and drive at the same time however. Get the Ariens.


----------



## Normex

That is your best bet then pckeen, your closest options was a CC dealer but I would drive the 350 km. Good Luck


----------



## sscotsman

Brute is almost certainty Briggs "low end" brand name.
They are probably still fine, but it is disappointing they are being sold at Walmart.
personally, I would never buy a snowblower from Walmart,
So, I would avoid the Brute name just from that alone..
but we cant blame them, Walmart is where the money is..not much different than Home Depot or Lowes for other brands I suppose..

I agree with what others have said here..its always best to buy from a dealer if you can.

Scot


----------



## pckeen

Just an update. All season equipment in International Falls has just put a sold sticker on their (last) Ariens Deluxe 30 for me. I'll pick it up next weekend.


----------



## sscotsman

Nice!  congratulations..
let us know how it turns out!
Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Wow, just came back from buying a Brute 825 no-start and you have to rub this in my face 

Very nice choice, now you just need snow


----------



## pckeen

The Brute has been recommended by many on here. As for snow, it's already here.


----------



## Koenig041

I know you picked out your machine. Good luck with it. The troy bilt storm tracker 2890 looked interesting for your situation. Any tracked machine would probably be a better fit for a steep gravel driveway.


----------



## pckeen

Road trip tomorrow to go pick it up....


----------



## tinter

We want pictures when you get back. Snowblower porn.


----------



## pckeen

And here it is in the back of the truck, ready to come home. Used it in the dark when I got back on a 4" dump - very pleased indeed.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

sscotsman said:


> Hi Keen,
> you managed to pick the names most people would not recommend!
> for new machines anyway..
> If you are spending in the $1000 or higher range there is absolutely no reason to *not* get a Toro, Ariens, or Simplicity..
> 
> A $1,000 MTD is a far inferior machine to a $1,000 Ariens.
> Consumer reports is useless..they only rate machines on how they perform when they are *brand new*..overall build quality and reailibity is not part of the equation.
> 
> I posted this in your other post, but I will put it here as well, for reference:
> 
> *Best*, highest quality, can last 40 years easily:
> 
> Ariens
> Toro
> Honda
> Briggs brands: (Briggs & Stratton, Simplicity, Snapper, Brute)
> 
> I would only choose from the above four manufacturers, if buying new.
> Although Toro moved their 2-stage production to Mexico, so I personally would no longer buy a new Toro for that reason alone..although the actual impact on quality is unknown.
> 
> *"Good"*, probably fine, for 5 to 10 years, but not as good, and wont last as long as the above names:
> 
> Any MTD (Cub Cadet, Troy-Bilt, Yard Machines, and some others.)
> Any Craftsman.
> Husquvarna and Poulan.
> 
> *Never ever buy..ever.*. all the 100% Chinese brand names, these names have documented cases of very poor quality..some of them have been discussed by people in this forum, who bought one before understanding what they were buying..the reviews are not at all good..never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never never buy one of these:
> 
> Echelon
> Huskee
> Mansfield
> Powerland
> powRcraft
> Snow Beast
> Snow Joe
> Stanley
> World Lawn
> 
> Scot


 I have never seen any on the Never Buy list except the Huskee (it is the Tractor Supply house brand) and I believe it is an MTD. It looks just like one. Someone correct me if I am wrong. Unless the Chinese are just copying them? If you are going to copy something why a medium level brand? Why not one in the best class?

If you are an average homeowner and take care of your machine the MTD should hold up ok. You may wear it out if you are a heavy user.


----------



## sscotsman

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I have never seen any on the Never Buy list except the Huskee (it is the Tractor Supply house brand) and I believe it is an MTD. It looks just like one. Someone correct me if I am wrong.


Good catch! thanks..
The Huskee is in fact a MTD machine.
however, I am not totally certain if all MTD's are still made in the USA..I seem to recall something from a few years ago that they might be importing some 100% chinese machines for some of the *really* low end models, like Huskee..I will look into it!

Scot


----------



## Tom Tucker

I have had excellent luck with MTD and not so much with Craftsman. I have an MTD that's 16 years old that still starts with the 1st pull (has elec start). Never an issue, changed belts once and have cleared tons and tons of snow.


----------



## Dannoman

My 10/28 MTD has been going strong since 1999 and it has moved LOTS of snow. They probably don't make them like they used to, but I have zero regrets buying mine.


----------

